# Ben Moore 508 Waterborne Ceiling



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Stopped by the jobsite of one of my painting buddies to measure for wallpaper and he mentioned that BM had a new ceiling paint. He saw it at his local store and asked if they had any feedback on it. No one had bought any yet. So he wasn't about to be a guinnea pig. He said it was in a yellow can, so I assume it was this:









Anyone tried it?

I'd like to give him a heads up

thanks

-Bill


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We used 9 gallons on our last repaint, nice, flat! levels out nice and did I say flat?? WB and use Aura tints not sure if its low voc or not. Tintable in all colors. Wouldn't use it on a wall tho. VP has used it also I think.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> We used 9 gallons on our last repaint, nice, flat! levels out nice and did I say flat?? WB and use Aura tints not sure if its low voc or not. Tintable in all colors. Wouldn't use it on a wall tho. VP has used it also I think.


Thanks MAK,

Yes, my buddy, Peter, said it was advertised as very low VOC


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just picked up two gallons to demo. For some reason I cannot figure out, I had a bear of a time trying to get Navajo white to turn out on a smooth ceiling with unfavorable lighting with either Regal flat or super spec flat. Hopefully this does the trick.


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

LOVE it!!! just used it to cover up a green (like BM jalapeno green) knockdown ceiling!!! It nearly covered that green in one coat...2 coats was perfect!
it's my understanding that it is the ceiling paint equivalent of Aura


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey I have BM jalapeno green in my office : )


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

How much $$$


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

from a cut & roll perspective:



slickshift said:


> Though technically (realistically IMO) not as "drip-free" as Muresco (which a drop cloth is basically a prop), it's still less drippy than wall paint...and it's no slouch by any means
> 
> It's really, really, flat...which hides a multitude of sins
> 
> ...


Seems to tint real well and accurate (so far...at least with the light colors anyway...it comes in tint bases all the way to ultra-though I haven't tried, or know anyone who's tried that deep yet) 

Price should be a little more than Muresco, but still less than the Aura

It is considered an Ultra Low VOC product in any color


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris - $26 which is a few dollars more then Muresco but comparable to regal flat, which has a sheen and is not low voc in comparison because of using old tints.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder if we tend to overthink products like this? I could use a $10/gallon ceiling paint or a $30/gallon ceiling paint - either way, it won't add or detract from a professional job. I've never heard comments about how nice my ceiling paint was when I was using the really expensive {at the time} California Ceiling paint. Nor did anyone make a negative comment when I used some $10/gallon S.W. promar wall paint for the ceiling.


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey I have BM jalapeno green in my office : )

But I bet you don't have it on your ceiling as well!!! This room is a media room and apparently the previous owner of the house had heard that this particular colour of green was perfect for the movie watching experience.....?

I think my price (in Canadian $) was about $35...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I wonder if we tend to overthink products like this? I could use a $10/gallon ceiling paint or a $30/gallon ceiling paint - either way, it won't add or detract from a professional job. I've never heard comments about how nice my ceiling paint was when I was using the really expensive {at the time} California Ceiling paint. Nor did anyone make a negative comment when I used some $10/gallon S.W. promar wall paint for the ceiling.


 Hey Dan, I like it because its dead flat and a lot of ceiling paints have gone away from that. Now I could use BM's Superhide cheap flat builders paint, but I am trying to give my clients better product than they are complaining about that there builder all ready gave them. In repaints I want something that covers well, dries flat to better mask sh!tty tape jobs (especially on large foyer ceilings) and doesn't splatter. Less chance for plastic slipping off some furniture and getting spotted up! I am not saying there isn't something out there that is just as good for less probably is.. A lot guys like BM regal flat on ceilings too me to much shine. I will use what I feel is best for the clients needs. Also its adds to having a full product line of low voc paint for re-paints


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I would find it very hard to pay more than 13 bucks for any ceiling paint, unless they are walking on the ceiling.Why would you want to pay more? If the paint is flat, and half way good, it will work fine.One reason I don't use ben Moore paint that much is , it is over priced.At my local paint store I pay 12.10 per gallon.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

People are encountering ceiling paint that isn't dead flat? Every ceiling paint I ever used was dead flat whether it was muresco, Ace, P&L, California, Muralo - have things changed lately? Why are you guys so fixated on ceilings anyways? Folks don't spend their time looking up all the time? As long as you cut nicely and roll competantly - you will have a great looking ceiling. When I was being brought up in the trades - things like trying not to leave brush marks in trim - or being able to roll a satin sheen or higher on walls without flashing - were what guys concentrated on.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I would find it very hard to pay more than 13 bucks for any ceiling paint, unless they are walking on the ceiling.Why would you want to pay more? If the paint is flat, and half way good, it will work fine.One reason I don't use ben Moore paint that much is , it is over priced.At my local paint store I pay 12.10 per gallon.


Unfortuntyly My clients want more then "half way good" And as most have stated on this board your client shoul dbe pay for the materials. 

There's a time and job for all materials out there... I strive to give my clients better then builders paint...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Unfortuntyly My clients want more then "half way good" And as most have stated on this board your client shoul dbe pay for the materials.
> 
> There's a time and job for all materials out there... I strive to give my clients better then builders paint...


Half way good?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I understand what you are saying, but there is such a thing as over paying for materials. The amount that you pay does not always equal quality.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

One other thing is, if a company wants to be able to bid and continue to win bids we will have to consider what we are paying for materials. The questions is are we paying more than we need to for the same quality?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> People are encountering ceiling paint that isn't dead flat? Every ceiling paint I ever used was dead flat whether it was muresco, Ace, P&L, California, Muralo - have things changed lately? Why are you guys so fixated on ceilings anyways? Folks don't spend their time looking up all the time? As long as you cut nicely and roll competantly - you will have a great looking ceiling. When I was being brought up in the trades - things like trying not to leave brush marks in trim - or being able to roll a satin sheen or higher on walls without flashing - were what guys concentrated on.


 
Most "ceiling paints" (cheap hi build builders paint is) are not dead flat anymore, P&L Skylight never thought it was, Muresco never thought it was either.. certainly never regal.

And we do a lot of color ceilings in high end homes that have ceilings that are wide and expansive and tapers usually suck on those. so dead flat is esstenital and my some of my cleints obvisously care about there ceilings if there desigers are specing colors on them... 

Like I said I wouldn't use it on all jobs but its a good complement to Aura on the walls, and it uses waterborne tints which eventually I would think will be the norm...

In today home it not like the rooms are 10x10 anymore, larger ceiling require a new line of thinking to get them to look good rolled in repaints... I have seen a lot of large ceilings look like azz and the client say those were done by "professionals"


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Mak: I keep forgeting that you guy's back on the east coast have a lot of smooth ceilings, in that case, I can see why you would want to use the best ceiling paint.We have a lot of textured walls and ceilings out here.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Mak: I keep forgeting that you guy's back on the east coast have a lot of smooth ceilings, in that case, I can see why you would want to use the best ceiling paint.We have a lot of textured walls and ceilings out here.


Good point John.

With textured ceilings it don't matter what kind of paint one applies. With our smooth ceilings, and in some homes that have 7'6" ceilings, everything shows. Lap marks, bits or dust, ropes, flashing, poorly feathered patches, etc. I've been appalled at some ceilings haphazardly rolled with a satin or eggshell finish, and even some so called flats. The eye focuses on every little "anomaly"

Ceilings reflect more light than walls and IMHO need better application and better paint. I took great pride in my ceilings that were uniformly FLAT. I hated Sani-flat because it always flashed. Hancock (Mass. brand) made a flat oil (#501) that had a long enough dry time that allowed a uniform coat. 

Now take calcimine. It was a perfect ceiling product. One could slap it on with a big old brush and it dried DEAD flat and uniform. And being a lime product, would fill and HEAL cracks in the plaster. 

So Dan, I will have to disagree that the quality of paint makes no difference when it comes to ceilings. Ceilings are focused on by many, it's the largest single painted surface you see. It reflects the most light. Perhaps not ALL of my customers were fixated on their ceilings, but many did notice. And besides, isn't it good business to have a higher standard of perfection than the HO ?

And I often got comments at how nice my ceilings looked - but then again, they were spectacular. 

Price does not necessarily define quality, but quality does not come cheap. I'll pay the extra $5 to save me 5 - 10 minutes of application time. Well, maybe if I were making $20/hour I wouldn't.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Mak: I keep forgeting that you guy's back on the east coast have a lot of smooth ceilings, in that case, I can see why you would want to use the best ceiling paint.We have a lot of textured walls and ceilings out here.


 
no knock down, orange peel, what you call it out there... Not here by me..

Only thing we have gotten lately the last few years is those damn rounded corners... 5 color changes thru out the first level and the all end at the rounded corners...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Good point John.
> 
> With textured ceilings it don't matter what kind of paint one applies. With our smooth ceilings, and in some homes that have 7'6" ceilings, everything shows. Lap marks, bits or dust, ropes, flashing, poorly feathered patches, etc. I've been appalled at some ceilings haphazardly rolled with a satin or eggshell finish, and even some so called flats. The eye focuses on every little "anomaly"
> 
> ...


 
Well said! and so true..


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Man - I had to go back and check out some of my ceilings - one ceiling that I used Ace ceiling paint on seemed to have just the tiniest of sheen - but I had to really back away into the next room with 3:30 afternoon low in the sky light hitting the ceiling in order to see it. Another ceiling paint I use {a mass brand} costs me 12$/gallon and I can't see the slightest hint of sheen. I just don't really see all this being an issue? I've walked into homes where someone left a 100% acrylic primer up on the ceiling and was annoyed by the 'eggshell' like sheen, but other than that I wouldn't get too fixated on worrying about ceilings.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Man - I had to go back and check out some of my ceilings - one ceiling that I used Ace ceiling paint on seemed to have just the tiniest of sheen - but I had to really back away into the next room with 3:30 afternoon low in the sky light hitting the ceiling in order to see it. Another ceiling paint I use {a mass brand} costs me 12$/gallon and I can't see the slightest hint of sheen. I just don't really see all this being an issue? I've walked into homes where someone left a 100% acrylic primer up on the ceiling and was annoyed by the 'eggshell' like sheen, but other than that I wouldn't get too fixated on worrying about ceilings.


It can be an issue when you might have bad joints/uneveness on the ceilings and you want a very flat finish to help disguise them. It's nice to know what paint you can rely on to give you the effect you're looking for :thumbsup:


----------

